# Train full of gold found



## Brand0n (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm doing this on a phone, sorry if I get it wrong: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-33994483

*Nazi gold train 'found in Poland'*

19 August 2015

From the sectionEurope






The train is rumoured to have been carrying gold and gems
Two people in Poland say they may have found a Nazi train rumoured to be full of gold, gems and guns that disappeared in World War Two, Polish media say.

The train is believed to have gone missing near what is now the Polish city of Wroclaw as Soviet forces approached in 1945.

A law firm in south-west Poland says it has been contacted by two men who have discovered the armoured train.

Polish media say the men want 10% of the value of the train's contents.

Local news websites said the apparent find matched reports in local folklore of a train carrying gold and gems that went missing at the end of World War Two near Ksiaz castle.

The claim was made to a law office in Walbrzych, 3km (2 miles) from Ksiaz castle.


Myth-busting the 'Nazi gold train'
Walbrzych's local leader Roman Szelemej said he was sceptical about the supposed find but would monitor developments.

"Lawyers, the army, the police and the fire brigade are dealing with this," Marika Tokarska, an official at the Walbrzych district council, told Reuters.

"The area has never been excavated before and we don't know what we might find."





Two news websites in Walbrzych said the train that was found had guns on turrets along its side. One website, walbrzych24.com, said (in Polish) that one of the men was Polish and the other German.

They were liaising with officials in the city, who have since formed an emergency committee led by the mayor to investigate the claims, the website says.

Another site, Wiadomosci Walbrzyskie, said (in Polish) the train was 150m long and may have up to 300 tonnes of gold on board.

Joanna Lamparska, a historian who focuses on the Walbrzych area, told Radio Wroclaw the train was rumoured to have disappeared into a tunnel, and that it had gold and "hazardous materials" on board.

Previous searches for the train in the same area had proved fruitless, Radio Wroclaw said.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 22, 2015)

usually we ask that you copy and paste the article into your post, but since you're on a phone i understand that can be hard to do, so i did it for you 

interesting find, i didn't think treasures like this existed anymore.


----------



## Art101 (Aug 22, 2015)

There are a lot of rumors of Nazi treasure in Poland.There is even a theory that the amber room is in a series of bunkers the Germans were building.A lot has not been explored because of bobby traps and flooding.I am holding my breath on this to see if it is true or not.Would be kinda cool if it was.


----------



## Tude (Aug 22, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> usually we ask that you copy and paste the article into your post, but since you're on a phone i understand that can be hard to do, so i did it for you
> 
> interesting find, i didn't think treasures like this existed anymore.



@Matt Derrick - yeah me neither - thought all areas have been gone through etc ... 

And @brandon OP not stealing thunder - but adding to your story cause it really is interesting and want to see how it works out.

Read about this a couple days ago on another site - hehe the finders are looking for a cut ... - here's more info:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ocomotive-two-years-ago-map-went-missing.html

*Is this hill in Poland the location of the Nazi 'gold train'? Treasure hunters claim this is the spot where Hitler's loot was buried*

By ED WIGHT IN WALBRZEG, POLAND and ALLAN HALL IN BERLIN FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 03:14 EST, 22 August 2015 | UPDATED: 04:00 EST, 22 August 2015

Beneath these hills lies the fortune in Nazi gold estimated in the billions that has captured the imagination of a continent.

As Klondike-style treasure hunters swoop on a small Polish town this weekend - lured there by reports of a fabulous treasure looted by Germans in the dying days of WW2 - the story of the 'gold train' took more unexpected twists on Friday as MailOnline travelled to the scene.

A group calling itself The Silesian Research Group insists that it in fact found the legendary train here over two years ago. 

And it says a duo who filed a claim with local authorities for the treasure two weeks ago somehow pilfered their information.







Buried treasure: The train - which legend says disappeared in 1945 as the Nazis tried to get their stolen treasure to safety - is said to be buried underneath this hill in Poland

Those two men, a Pole and a German, have told local officials they will divulge the exact location of the lost train for 10 per cent of the value of its cargo. 

If they are right in having discovered Third Reich plunder, such a reward could make them billionaires overnight.

We know that in May 1945 gold and other valuables from the city of Wroclaw were being transported to Walbrzych when they disappeared.
Group that claims to have discovered the train two years ago 
But they are not the ones who found it first, according to the research team. One group member, who asked not to be identified after receiving threatening phone calls from a 'mysterious man,' told MailOnline: 'About two or three years ago we carried out extensive research of the area using geo-radar and magnetic readings.

'We came across an anomaly about 70 metres below the surface and further investigation revealed this was most likely a train.

'It is well-known that the Nazis built a network of railway lines under the mountains.

'And we know that in May 1945 gold and other valuables from the city of Wroclaw were being transported to Walbrzych when they disappeared between the towns of Lubiechow and Swiebodzice.' 

Resting at the foot of the Sowa - Owl - mountains in woods three miles outside of the town of Walbrzeg in western Poland, is the alleged train, filled with gold, possibly diamonds and maybe even masterpieces stolen from Polish noble families and museums.

According to legend, the Nazis loaded all the valuables they had looted in Wroclaw - then called Breslau and part of Greater Germany - to escape the advancing Red Army.

The researcher went on: 'During the war, there used to be an SS barracks here which was heavily guarded. And just behind the railway bridge was the entrance to the tunnel. 







+7
Network: It is thought the train went into one of a series of tunnels the Nazis built in the mountain, like this one






Loot: An American soldier pictured with a box full of rings discovered after the liberation of Buchenwald concentration camp. Huge hauls like this one were found by the Allies when the Nazis fled

'We recorded our findings and marked the location on a map as well as storing the information on computer records.

'We were and are convinced that this is where the gold train is. But, soon after our discovery, the map and data for the area went missing. At first we thought it had been mislaid, but then we heard about the findings of these two people and we realised they must have got hold of our information.' 

He then added that he had been 'warned off' talking about the subject or investigating it further.

He said: 'Last night I received a phone call from a mysterious man who warned me to stay away from the story and to not get involved.

'A lot of dangerous people are interested in finding this train, this could have been a warning from one of them.

'This man who called me knows that I know something.'

Local historian and expert on the mysteries of the Sowa mountains, Joanna Lamparska, said: 'There are two main theories about the gold train.

'One is that is hidden under the mountain itself. The second is that it is somewhere around Wałbrzych.

'Until now, no-one has ever seen documents that confirm the existence of this train.'


----------



## Tude (Aug 22, 2015)

Those rings just kill me - bastards.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 22, 2015)

If I found that much loot, I wouldn't be asking for 10%, I'd own it.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 22, 2015)

Tude said:


> Those rings just kill me - bastards.



Sikk fux, they are.

Visited Dachau years ago...I just don't get it.


----------



## Art101 (Aug 23, 2015)

I read a lot of WW2 history and am always looking for new info and such.This is just one of several stories about German caves from WW2 scattered about.It is possible the Amber Room could be aboard that train.It was in Poland in 1945.It was being moved as the Russians attacked and poof it too disappeared.


----------



## milkhauler (Aug 23, 2015)

I see the discovery channel exploiting this. 

Next week on 
" Nazi Gold" watch greedy spoiled brats fight over who is gonna dig where. Will they find the gold and jewelry of the departed? Stay tuned to find on next weeks Discovery Nazi Gold. 

Seeing those rings tore my heart in half. Imagine having to surrender eveything you ever owned and having your wife and childern sent on a one way train to an oven. [emoji35] 

Dispite the shit that happens now a days, we still have it made.


----------



## Art101 (Aug 26, 2015)

https://www.warhistoryonline.com/war-articles/nazi-treasure-train-update.html


----------

